# first time build, new to the art of smoking



## eddiej1967 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone, been a member for a few weeks now, and I have to say what a great place for information, and the help I received getting this smoker project underway, it is very nice to see how helpful you ladies and gents have been with helping out! Special thanks to pops for his time and help and knowledge with my project!! here are some picts,   Dimensions are 3x3x8', all made of shiplap pine around 2x4 pine studs. burner will be the one from northern tools, smoke generator is by smokai.













IMG_1151.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Nov 21, 2013


















IMG_1152.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Nov 21, 2013


















IMG_1173.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Nov 26, 2013


















IMG_1172.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Nov 26, 2013


















IMG_1180.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1181.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1182.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1183.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1184.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1185.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1186.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


















IMG_1187.jpg



__ eddiej1967
__ Dec 1, 2013


----------



## grouse (Dec 7, 2013)

Nicely done.  I did a similar build.  Looks great.


----------



## eddiej1967 (Dec 8, 2013)

Thank you, It didn't take as long as I thought to build it, about 12-14 hours. I did some cheese a weeks ago, can't wait to try it, today I am going to do some country pork ribs, right now everything is an experiment.


----------

